
Here's what 9,000 years of breeding has done to corn, peaches, and other crops - abhi3
http://www.vox.com/2014/10/15/6982053/selective-breeding-farming-evolution-corn-watermelon-peaches
======
abhi3
The most intriguing question is... Given the exponential improvement in gene
editing, what will our crops look like 30 years from now?

